
Ask HN: What do you use for your TODO, how much HN material you actually read? - warriorkitty
I&#x27;ve seen many, MANY times a lot of amazing articles and links here in HN. The problem is that I read only 20% of things I would like to read because of &quot;not today, I&#x27;m too busy&quot;.<p>I would like to start saving all links, articles, and other information I&#x27;m interested in.<p>I&#x27;m curious, how much material here do you actually read and what are you using as your TODO reading list?
======
jtrtoo
I read whatever interests me, sometimes immediately but generally by placing
it in my Pocket ([http://getpocket.com](http://getpocket.com)) for later
perusal at my leisure. Sometime I come across something relevant to a
client/colleague; I tend to share those, with a brief comment, in real-time.

------
misiti3780
hacker news now allows you to access your upvoted articles, so you can use
that as a todo list, no ?

